# Sparkey boy is back , been a long time!



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*Hi everyone :flowers:

I'm still here. so sorry for not being around as much :blush:

Kat send me a lovely Katoon of Sparkey, oh boy is she talented or what?

Sparkey is doing great. been through the usual ups and downs involving food and his tummy. I added a little dog food to his diet and he started to do better, changed the food like 10 times though, lol
**** 

ok here is my couch potato* :wub: *always has to have a pillow *:innocent:










*Hey I didn't say you can take my picture *!!










*the funny haircut is my handy work.

missed you guys :grouphug:*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Welcome back!!!!! I've missed you and Sparkey!

Sparkey looks amazing!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

YAHOOOOOO!!! You're back!!! Oh it's so good to hear from you and see gorgeous Sparkey's happy face.

Now you may be busy, I understand that. But don't ever, EVER stay away that long again! :angry: 

Purdy please!:Flowers 2:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome back!! Glad to see sweet Sparkey!
.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

HI, I'm Dianne...nice to meet you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have really missed you and Sparkey, I think of you everytime I put the girls sweaters on them, they wear them in the evenings while we are in AZ it gets cool down there at night.
Sparkey is looking good, he has the sweetest face:wub: I'm so glad your back Fay. HUGS


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

it's so good to be back, I missed you all :grouphug: Dianne, nice to meet you and Rocky too, yes the hospital is one of the best ones for stroke and heart. we got lucky they took him there.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow Fay. Thank God you were home. Sparkey looks beautiful as always.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome back we have missed you and Sparkey and Sparkey looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Forgot to add...Sparkey is a cutie...Rocky says HI to his new guy friend. 



sparkey said:


> it's so good to be back, I missed you all :grouphug: Dianne, nice to meet you and Rocky too, yes the hospital is one of the best ones for stroke and heart. we got lucky they took him there.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! 

When you started that Rat story I expected something dramatic, scary and a bit funny. I did not expect what you said next. So glad hubby is doing well. I know how these health crisis tend to take over our lives. Hugs to you and your family. 

So glad to see you and Sparky back and prayers for continued recovery to your DH.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my goodness Faye, what a scare. So glad your husband made it back. Your handy work on Sparkey is not bad at all. He looks great.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice to see you and little Sparky!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome back. Glad hubby is okay.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG :w00t: Fay, welcome back. :chili: First, Sparkey Boy is just as adorably cute as always.:wub: That 2nd picture, awwwww, he still has the sweetest little face ever.
When I was reading your post about the rat,it was so funny,I always love your funny details. But, then I got so scared about your poor DH. What an awful nightmare for you both. I'm glad he made it through & is on the mend. I don't know how you kept your wits about you so well. Now, you tell your DH not to go chasing rats anymore. I'm really happy to see you & Sparkey back again.:aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Faye and Sparkey are back!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!

Faye, I've missed you and Sparkey so much! I miss seeing his pics and little videos.

I'm sorry about your hubby's ordeal. That must have been so scary, but you really held it together (not sure I'd be able to do that). And, I'm so happy he is on the mend. Will keep him in my my prayers that he has a complete healing.

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I am so glad to hear hubby is okay. That had to be scarey. And Sparkey is one handsome little guy. Many hugs.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Faye, I'm glad your hubby is okay. I can't imagine how scary that must have been for you. I'm so glad you are back. You and Sparky have really been missed.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad hubby is OK - thank goodness you were right there with him. And Sparky is a doll!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad your husband's OK and y'all are doing well. It's good to see Sparky again.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow thank god you were there and the EMS got there fast...Sparkey looks great.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Faye and Sparky! So great to see you!

Sorry your hubby had such a time but thank God it all came out well. My sister just had a heart attack... they did a stent but it 'failed' so they had to do the by-pass. Thankfully all is well now for her as well.

Those photos of Sparky are adorable!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome Back!!! So glad to see pics of Sparky........he is a babydoll!!!

You went through a lot of trauma with your:wub: husband, so sorry!!! I am glad to hear he is doing well now~~~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Fay and Sparky are back!!!! :chili::chili: Cause for celebration!!!


And holy mackeral, what a horrible close call your husband (and you) went through. Thank God you were quick to realize what was going on - you saved his life! :aktion033: Fay, you're a hero!

Yes, life sure is good. .....beats the alternative....:w00t:

Sparky hasn't changed one little bit, he's still as cute as ever...:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome back! boy, how scary about your husband...I'm so glad he's OK. YES life is good !


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's fabulous to see you here!!! :chili::chili::chili: I hope you will stay!!!

Whoa, that is horrifing what happened to your husband. I am so glad that he recovered! What a miracle!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Back! Sparky is still adorable as usual.

How sacary for you and your husband..I am happy to hear that he is doing fine.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

FAY! SPARKEY! Izzy and I have missed you soooooo much. I have been thinking about you a lot lately and hoping everything was allright. Sounds like you've been through your share.

I'm glad to hear that your husband made it through and recovered 100%. How scary it must have been for you to almost lose him.

Sparkey is looking very good. His coat looks very shiney and healthy. 

Hugs and kisses!
Leslie and Izzy


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome back !! and sparky is a cutie ! and regarding your husband thank goodness hes back home safe ! that must have been soo scary !!! and its so true , sometimes we take things for granted only to realize how amazing it is that we are all alive n well .. i will be praying that ur hubby continues to recover.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how wonderful that you and Sparky are back!!!
so glad your husband is recovering!!:aktion033:
your baby Sparky is super cute!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

FAY and SPARKEY!!!!! you can't imagine how thrilled I was when I saw your posts in the forums tonight :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: 

You just made my day  me happy ... luv ya guys so much.. 

Sparkey boy, you are as cute as ever!!!! lol I will never forget that you were the first maltese I tried my very best to let Snowy has a similar hair cut to yours. In fact, to your mommy, I sent my very first PM in SM.:HistericalSmiley:..asking her to give me tips on how she cut your hair :wub::wub:

Again, I tell you, thank God that you were there and performed good CPR for hubby .. I am just happy that he is recovering nicely and hope that it continues,

awwh I hope you stick around. Snowy and Crystal send you their puppy kisses.. 

hugs
Kat

ps. I was THRILLED when I learned that I chose your mum's very favorite picture of Sparkey:w00t: I hope that she liked the KAToon too ^_^ if not, just tell her that Kat needs more practice :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG, Fay, I can't believe what a time you've had. I am so glad to hear that your hubby is better. What a horrible thing to have to go through. Give him lots of hugs and tell him to take better care of himself. We've really missed you and Sparky. Isn't Kat just wonderful with her Kattoons. I'm so glad she sent one to you. Hopefully it made you smile. It sounds like you could use some more smiles. "Yes, Life Is Good"


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so glad to hear your husband is doing ok. What a scary ordeal to go through! Sparkey is a cutie!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WELCOME BACK!!!! When EMS comes to the rescue it is such a relief when they get there. I just got through reading about how all that is done now. (I am an old EMS) I am so glad your hubby is doing 100%.:chili: You handled it so well Fay. I am not too fond of rats either. Life is good!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Fayyy!! So glad to see you and that oh so squeezable Sparkey boy! Welcome back and stick around ya hear?
I'm sorry that happened to your husband, I'm sure you'll be glad to have him home again.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome back Fay! Sparkey looks fantastic! So glad your hubby is doing better :grouphug:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in love with Sparkey already!! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I almost missed this! I'm trying to get caught up on here.
Faye, I'm thrilled to see you and Sparky back. I have wondered so many times how he was doing with his tummy trouble. I'm glad to hear he's doing good. We've changed foods here several times since I talked to you last and Zoey's doing great. 
I'm sorry to hear about your husband but glad he's doing alright. I know that scared you to death! I hope he continues to do well.
Faye, please stick around! We've missed you and Sparky. 
Give your boy big hugs from us! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sparkey was one of the first malts I fell in love with on SM so many years ago! It's so wonderful to have you all back! Gosh your hubby. Amen that he is ok. I can't even imagine how scary that must have been.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Terry, I'm so glad your sister is ok now. you've been through a lot, this was my first experience hopefully the last.

Sue, did I tell you I love your siggy? you are so talented 

Kat, you don't need practice, she love it and I can't imagine it getting any better

Tina, God bless you, you must have saved so many lives :grouphug:

Thanks everyone :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so glad to hear your hubby is on the mend..wow what a nightmare..I was at home when Mom had her first heartattack..its so scary.

Sparkey is cute as ever!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello, I don't think we have met. I am so glad your husband is doing better! I can't imagine what that must have been like seeing your husband dying in your arms! :-( Praise God he's better now!

Sparky is one little cutie as well! I look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphugianne -- how brave and fast thinking you were. Sending prayers that your husband continues to improve.rayer:rayer:rayer:

So good to hear from you and about Sparkey. We've missed you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Fay - I don't think we knew each other before. I just started on the forum about 1-1/2 years ago. Wasn't doing a great job of keeping people straight at that time though I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your husband. It must have been surreal but boy did you get into action. :you rock: He's a lucky man to have had you there. I'm so happy that he's recovering well and now I'm sure you don't take anything in life for granted. I :heart: Sparkey! What a handsome boy. He reminds me a bit of my Tyler in those shots. So thrilled your back and hope you stay around.:grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Hi Fay - I don't think we knew each other before. I just started on the forum about* 1-1/2 years ago*. Wasn't doing a great job of keeping people straight at that time though I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your husband. It must have been surreal but boy did you get into action. :you rock: He's a lucky man to have had you there. I'm so happy that he's recovering well and now I'm sure you don't take anything in life for granted. I :heart: Sparkey! What a handsome boy. He reminds me a bit of my Tyler in those shots. So thrilled your back and hope you stay around.:grouphug:


that means I haven't been around for 1-1/2 years? :w00t: :blush: I hope I get to see a lot of pictures from Tyler, he looks so cute in your siggy :wub:

Annie and Kelly, so nice to meet you too


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Faye!! I haven't been around much lately and when I show up Look what I find! It is so nice to see you and Sparkey. He has always been one of my favorites and he looks just the same. 

Wow what a nightmare. I'm so glad your DH survived and is on the mend. I'm sure it is not fun to recover from all that heart surgery. He is one lucky guy. :thumbsup::wub:


----------

